# Avon



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

FYI - now selling AVON. If interested in receiving info by email, please pm me.

clicking on link below will take you to the catalogue. 
Avon cosmetics, beauty, make-up, skincare, fragrance, jobs, work from home

Gwynneth


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

bumpity bump


----------

